
All the Lies About the Origins of ‘Liar, Liar, Pants on Fire’ - pepys
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/liar-liar-pants-on-fire-origin-phrase-history
======
akkartik
_“Unfortunately, we didn’t have Twitter back then,” Popik says. “If we had
Twitter, I’d be able to pin this down to the exact day and exact hour.”_

Why, is Twitter search able to go back more than 2 weeks this Wednesday? Any
wagers on what the look-behind horizon will be in a hundred years? No odds
offered for "0".

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/08/can-t...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/08/can-
twitter-fit-inside-the-library-of-congress/494339)

~~~
jpindar
It goes back a few years. I've been able to find tweets from 2009.

How do you think people keep digging up old tweets to (try to) embarrass
politicians?

[https://twitter.com/search-advanced?lang=en](https://twitter.com/search-
advanced?lang=en)

